# cnc pci board



## bettergolf (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello everyone I am looking for a pci board for a cnc delta tau part desc is pmac-2-lite and part # 602406-103 for enroute 2.1


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day 

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## bettergolf (Apr 13, 2011)

Any help would be appreciated?????????


----------



## bettergolf (Apr 13, 2011)

How about some place that works on these boardS ????????


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello,

I know next to nothing about CNC machines but I did a google on "602406-103" and came up with 7 hits. (including this thread) 

Does Andrews Machine Works mean anything to you?

Mike


----------

